# Just got my 6pt back 22 1/4 inside



## "CB" 257 (Nov 24, 2011)

before:

after:


----------



## kevincox (Nov 24, 2011)

Great buck and mount!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 24, 2011)

Wide.  Fine buck and mount.

Hoss


----------



## No-Limit (Nov 24, 2011)

awesome deer man...i like a big 6!


----------



## moodman (Nov 25, 2011)

Huge Six Congrats


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sweet looking buck, congrats!


----------



## Sunset (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations , Cool deer , so much for 4 pts on one side .


----------



## nate2800 (Dec 4, 2011)

Awsome


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 4, 2011)

Do u mind telling me the county? I know a guy that killed a six that was 21 1/4 and he also sent me a pic of another one very similar. Nice buck congrats!


----------



## "CB" 257 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chadx1981 said:


> Do u mind telling me the county? I know a guy that killed a six that was 21 1/4 and he also sent me a pic of another one very similar. Nice buck congrats!


Upson county


----------



## HunterK (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice! doesn't look to be a very old buck. Great genetics


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice wide load. Looks great.


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome width!! Gotta love it when the rack will barely fit through a 2-0 door.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2011)

big ol fine wide beast!  congrats bro


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 6, 2011)

*Nice buck*

Congrats 2 you !


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats! That is a big six.


----------



## RNC (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW ..... huge 6 !

CONGRATS MAN !


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Definetly the widddddest 6 point ever!!!!!


----------



## "CB" 257 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.I am very proud of him.The taxidermy that mounted it for me pulled the jaw bones and said that he was 4.5 to 5.5 years old.


----------



## deadend (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice! I have wanted to kill a big 6 like that since I saw one nearly 20 years ago.  No luck yet. Congrats!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome 6.


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 10, 2012)

thats a cool deer


----------



## bpryor (Feb 10, 2012)

great width! congrats.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Heck of a 6 pt!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful sir..........congrats!


----------



## BANDT (Feb 18, 2012)

now thats a 6pt to be proud of!


----------



## "CB" 257 (Feb 18, 2012)

BANDT said:


> now thats a 6pt to be proud of!



Yes Sir I sure am.By far the widest one that I have and probably will ever kill.Thanks


----------

